# New to vertical growing - Looking for a strain that works ideally



## qroox (Feb 27, 2014)

I've started my vegetative growth on my current grow that includes a nice variety of strains..I was looking for some guidance regarding my next grow.Is there any specific strain that is made for vertical grows ? That maximizes it's potential with this type of growing ? I'd like to know more for this strain and it's potentials regarding taste,commercial use,quality etc etc..


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 27, 2014)

i dont think there is any certain strain thats better in vertical.

good luck with your vert grow. i know im loving mine so far.


----------



## qroox (Feb 27, 2014)

The idea gets me excited mate.I'm a little worried about mainting it healthy but i think i'll manage  . Will keep in mind what you said.I probably need somthing tall for sure.2m tall is my limit


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 27, 2014)

qroox said:


> The idea gets me excited mate.I'm a little worried about mainting it healthy but i think i'll manage  . Will keep in mind what you said.I probably need somthing tall for sure.2m tall is my limit



you can get anything tall, just raise your light up when you flip. or even raise it up when growing. when they get to the height you want, lower it and stretch will be minimal. i vegged mine until they were at the top of my fence (i do wall of weed which is vert scrog) when i flipped, i lowered the light to the bottom of the plants and they didnt stretch much at all that i noticed. i use bagseeds too. also im not too sure what you mean by maintaining it healthy? do you mean keeping everything green? is this your first grow of have you grown before?


----------



## qroox (Feb 27, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> you can get anything tall, just raise your light up when you flip. or even raise it up when growing. when they get to the height you want, lower it and stretch will be minimal. i vegged mine until they were at the top of my fence (i do wall of weed which is vert scrog) when i flipped, i lowered the light to the bottom of the plants and they didnt stretch much at all that i noticed. i use bagseeds too. also im not too sure what you mean by maintaining it healthy? do you mean keeping everything green? is this your first grow of have you grown before?


I had my first harvest ~15 days ago..I got 51g from sleestack*skunk#1 ( which was really decent ) and 4.21g off Green-O auto.Sleestack was not green at the end of the grow.Not terrifying,but it could have gone better.I wacked off the PH with high acidic nutrients.They were very diluted so i thought hey,let's take it from 2-2-2 per 5 ML and do it 6-6-6 per 15ML.I'm doing a second harvest right now which i think it will be even better smoke ( i think i'vec cut too early as well ) . I do monitor my ph and try to keep it near 6.5-7when watering.I got some dyna-gro foliage pro 9-3-6 and some jack's classc all purpose fert 20-20-20.Also Pokon,a 10-3-7 which i used and i'm still using..All is green  . You can check the grow on my sig.Got a few strains going!


----------



## qroox (Feb 27, 2014)

So in your case,you just tie the plants in the wall ? Wouldn't be better if they were stopped from going near the bulb with a fence ? I don't really know what's better,so i'd really like to know


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ideally you'd want a 50/50 hybrid Indica/Sativa Sativa/Indica or a good 60/40 hybrid of Indica/Sativa or Sativa/Indica.


----------



## fir3dragon (Feb 28, 2014)

qroox said:


> So in your case,you just tie the plants in the wall ? Wouldn't be better if they were stopped from going near the bulb with a fence ? I don't really know what's better,so i'd really like to know


I thought of using a fence around my bulbs as well but I've read and been told that there really isn't a need if you can control temps just get it cold and get them as close as you can. I've had two leafs bleach I.oicked them off but the 600w is like 8 inches from the leaves the 400w is like 10 inches maybe? My room I can keep cold as hell too cause I use outside.cold air. But yeah I use pipe cleaners on. I'll link you to the thread I made where a guy convinced me to switch lol


https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/722760-side-lighting.html


----------



## qroox (Mar 1, 2014)

Ou8aCracker2 said:


> Ideally you'd want a 50/50 hybrid Indica/Sativa Sativa/Indica or a good 60/40 hybrid of Indica/Sativa or Sativa/Indica.


ideally i would want anyone who is growing vert right now,and has a already an experience with a strain that works for it  . thanks tho


----------



## qroox (Mar 1, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> I thought of using a fence around my bulbs as well but I've read and been told that there really isn't a need if you can control temps just get it cold and get them as close as you can. I've had two leafs bleach I.oicked them off but the 600w is like 8 inches from the leaves the 400w is like 10 inches maybe? My room I can keep cold as hell too cause I use outside.cold air. But yeah I use pipe cleaners on. I'll link you to the thread I made where a guy convinced me to switch lol
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/722760-side-lighting.html


seems legit.tho how much of a maintance is it to get them under the screen? does it saves you time ? Also i'm thinking that i can't really get close to the bulb without using another bulb.I'm using a 400watter so i should aim to get the plants close to the bulb and protect them from touching.Using a screen on the wall would need more lighting than i have right now and probably would require less plants.That's just a few thoughts that came to my mind.What do you think ? i'm in a 1.5m*1.5m*2m tent with a 400watt lumatek bulb+digital dimmable ballast.I don't think i should go W.o.W.


----------



## Bubba Nub (Mar 1, 2014)

Most strains will work, I've found it really has more to do with how one maintains the screen and growth. I tend to gravitate towards indica hybrids that are a shorter and bushier, but more because there are multiple tiers than anything else. I do grow some heavy sativas occasionally, I just have to stay on top of em to keep them from getting 4 ft tall. I strongly suggest a screen of some sort to support bud weight when they swell and to maintain distance from the lamp. My vert system would be an unmanageable nightmare without support netting.


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 1, 2014)

qroox said:


> seems legit.tho how much of a maintance is it to get them under the screen? does it saves you time ? Also i'm thinking that i can't really get close to the bulb without using another bulb.I'm using a 400watter so i should aim to get the plants close to the bulb and protect them from touching.Using a screen on the wall would need more lighting than i have right now and probably would require less plants.That's just a few thoughts that came to my mind.What do you think ? i'm in a 1.5m*1.5m*2m tent with a 400watt lumatek bulb+digital dimmable ballast.I don't think i should go W.o.W.


you dont put them under the screen. i just use pipe cleaners and kinda fasten them to it. i have the screen stapled to my wall. it isnt as hard as it sounds. very easy actually i think if you can control temps. i only use 1 screen. nothing around my bulbs and i dont got any problems


----------



## qroox (Mar 2, 2014)

fir3dragon said:


> you dont put them under the screen. i just use pipe cleaners and kinda fasten them to it. i have the screen stapled to my wall. it isnt as hard as it sounds. very easy actually i think if you can control temps. i only use 1 screen. nothing around my bulbs and i dont got any problems


I think i'll manage temps.Even in summer it's the coldest room in the house.It's not that hard yeah.I think i got that part.I'm worried about that my light is not strong enough tho.I should probably have used a 600w in that space.1.5m width is quite a lot for a 400w to cover..That's what i think heh.!


----------



## qroox (Mar 2, 2014)

AND please if i'm wrong,i'd be happy to work on those plants that way.It sounds easy and i could just use zip locks ?


----------



## fir3dragon (Mar 2, 2014)

I wouldn't use zip ties cause I think it would be hard to harvest with them. I use pipe cleaners. I got a box of 1k 12 inch ones for like 20 bucks and I only used maybe 5 or 10 cause I cut them down to the length I need. You can go ahead and try it and see what happens with the 400w. Wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Bubba Nub (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't bother even fastening them to the netting, it would be impractical with my particular setup. My support has 5x5 openings and since everything wants to grow up despite the bulbs being parallel to them, I just keep poking them back inside the net until I'm ready to let em flop out. Usually about 2-3 wks into flower. If I do it right, the result is layers of flowers up the entire support net, with no net showing. This really only works because I can move my racks and netting back as buds gain weight and lean towards the light. You will have a lot more flexibility if your support netting can be adjusted as your grow proceeds.


----------



## Ou8aCracker2 (Mar 4, 2014)

qroox said:


> ideally i would want anyone who is growing vert right now,and has a already an experience with a strain that works for it  . thanks tho


Lmao,I DO grow vert smartie,check the link in my sig.

Like I said,any 50/50 or 60/40 hybrid is ideal!

If you want to be a little bitch about it,get AK-47,perfect hybrid for vert grows.Or any diesel strain.

Do yourself a favor and leave this place and head over to ICmag.

ICmag Vert Forum

Best vert vets like DHF,Marlo,Bobblehead,Mister D,and many many many more.


----------



## qroox (Mar 4, 2014)

Ou8aCracker2 said:


> Lmao,I DO grow vert smartie,check the link in my sig.
> 
> Like I said,any 50/50 or 60/40 hybrid is ideal!
> 
> ...


Who is being a little bitch about it when you're the one getting offensive ? Get that sand out of your vagina son. NOBODY said anything.The way you replied suggested that you don't know a specific strain,which is what i asked .No thoughts no insight, only what works and has worked for you . But i appreciate your help and concern.You should just have let me know sooner.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Mar 4, 2014)

I am doing dual vertical scrog on flood and drain using cheesequake, qrazy train, ace of spades, & chernobyl from tga. All those do great chernobyl stretches a lot but really evenly fills out the space with colas. In vert your able to control stretch with light placement so it leaves you open to endless possibilities as to what strain you want. It also is very easy to have multiple strains at once just run the taller ones above the ones that don't stretch much and you'll fill out the screen better. Hope this helps. Cheesequake and aos stretch very little like 1.5 times their size.


----------



## qroox (Mar 4, 2014)

dustinpdr420 said:


> I am doing dual vertical scrog on flood and drain using cheesequake, qrazy train, ace of spades, & chernobyl from tga. All those do great chernobyl stretches a lot but really evenly fills out the space with colas. In vert your able to control stretch with light placement so it leaves you open to endless possibilities as to what strain you want. It also is very easy to have multiple strains at once just run the taller ones above the ones that don't stretch much and you'll fill out the screen better. Hope this helps. Cheesequake and aos stretch very little like 1.5 times their size.


thanks a lot mate ! big TGA fan huh ? I'll probably see how blueberry behaves and see if i need to purchase another strain. i got some more strains going on right now.i'll see how they do


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Mar 4, 2014)

qroox said:


> thanks a lot mate ! big TGA fan huh ? I'll probably see how blueberry behaves and see if i need to purchase another strain. i got some more strains going on right now.i'll see how they do


So far I am a big fan of tga although this is my first run I am getting 3 or 4 strains from the same breeder to get a better idea of how good they are. I'm also running kosher kush, skywalker kush from r.p. bubba kush, green crack & blue dream from hso critical hog, darkstar, & cold creek kush from th seeds master kush from nirvana and orange bud from dutch passion freebies from gdp kens kush & candyland.This is my 4th grow first one using known genetics and I wanted a good taste of several breeders product.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Mar 4, 2014)

qroox said:


> I think i'll manage temps.Even in summer it's the coldest room in the house.It's not that hard yeah.I think i got that part.I'm worried about that my light is not strong enough tho.I should probably have used a 600w in that space.1.5m width is quite a lot for a 400w to cover..That's what i think heh.!


Yeah I would like my light closer than that I'm finding that vertical can have the bulb closer I'm running thousands on light mover the screen is 2 ft off the bulb the closest plants are a ft away some closer


----------



## qroox (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds great man.You have the penetration you like  .I'll be setting up my tent soon enough.Gotta veg a liiittle longer


----------

